# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  slippery external timber steps

## pete277

i have painted timber external steps, wehn wet they become very slippery & i'd appreciate advice on paint, coatings etc so i can keep the same paint colour. thank you.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

There are a number of industrial grade non slip tapes available in a wide range of colours thanks to OHS. 
I use them on the boat so I know they work well. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## Hoppy

As he said above, but you can also get an anti slip granular substance to mix in with exterior clear timber coatings, not sure if the same is available for paints. Alternatively use a router to insert three or four half round grooves 4 > 5mm deep, near the front edge of the timber treads.

----------


## jimj

I have come across this on several occasions including my own home. I found at a paint store a specially made packet of Silica . Looks like salt or sugar granules. They told me to paint a coat then while still wet spread the silica over the top of the tread evenly so you have covered the tread evenly. Let this dry and then apply another coat of paint over the top. This lasted about 3 years before I noticed a reduction in the silica and I then just repeated the process. I guess you can stir it in the paint but it can be harder to get the amount of silica that you want. 
I hope this might help 
jimj    Restore-A-Deck :: decks timber restoration maintenance jetty boardwalk fences

----------


## nww1969

I would just tape up an area for the step tread and repaint with the paint
you just used and sprinkle some sand on the wet paint, let dry brush off 
any excess sand and repaint over again. 
I did this recently with a wide slippery bottom door tread , did not look 
at first so painted over the sand and it came up nice.

----------

